# Possible reasons my skips stitches?



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

I have a Kenmore sewing machine from the '70's, and for the most part it sews great. Everyonce in a while it will skip stitches. Anywhere from 2-6 or so. It's rather annoying, especially when I'm sewing binding on (which I'm trying to do now). Any ideas on why it does this and suggestions on how to fix it would be great.
Thanks,
Heidi


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

Double check it is threaded correctly, check the needle for proper positioning (and that it is sharp...if you can't remember when last you changed it, it probably isn't sharp), clean out under the throat plate/around the bobbin case for lint build up, and...oil all moving parts with a light grade appliance oil.

I'm not really sure if any of these will help, but at least you'll have tried! (Sorry, it is late and the 2 cups of coffee I had 6 hours ago aren't letting up and I am sure getting punchy!)


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

Thanks Chix, I just cleaned and oiled it before I started this project. As far as the needle, I might still have been with my ex when I changed the needle last, so 4 yrs ago ????? Ironically, after I asked this question, it sewed the rest of the binding just fine 
Heidi

So now I need a lesson in sewing needles. The last one I put in came with the machine


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

Also take a piece of floss and run it through the top tension disks. Sometime you will get a piece of thread or some lint there that will cause it to skip once in a while.


----------



## sewserious (Apr 2, 2010)

You have been using the same needle for four years! Either you don't sew much or you have been very lucky. There are different sizes of needles for different weights of fabric and then there are ballpoint, universal, and sharps. Here is a website that explains the differences and when to use different needles. 

Everything You Need to Know About Sewing Machine Needles


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Dull needles will skip stitches, and so will needles that aren't matched to the thread size and fabric type.


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

I would guess that the issue is caused by that old needle!

To keep track of how old my machine needle is, I use a Post-It note on the front of it somewhere. I put the date of when it was inserted, the size and the type on the note.


----------



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

Good idea, Ardie.


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

I struggled with an early 70's Kenmore and they finally confessed that the shuttle was the problem. It's not engineered well and it may have gotten a scratch from the needle; the fix was to work the pointy part down with emery paper. You'll need a hard backing to the paper to get any action. It just doesn't always catch the thread the way it should.

You have to be scrupulous about sucking the lint out of the works because it's a grinder too. Using a high quality smoooth finish thread like Mettler silk finish cotton can help, and be very careful to have your bobbin wound smoothly with matching thread.


----------



## countrysunshine (Jul 3, 2008)

I really think it is your needle, too. It really makes no sense to risk your expensive fabric over the cost of a needle that is generally less than a dollar a piece.

I change needles frequently depending on the application. Read the link you were given. I bet you will be MUCH happier with the results.

Your work is beautiful. Don't let scrimping on the cost of a needle ruin anything.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Inferior thread can also cause skipped stitches. But like everyone else, I'll go with needle fatigue.


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

Honestly, I didn't know you needed to change the needle unless it broke :shrug: see I learned something new  I had actually just deep cleaned my machine and oiled it, so I should be good on the cleanliness of it. I'm pretty sure I haven't changed the needle since I've been in my apartment and that's been 2.5yrs. I'll try to stop at JoAnns on my way home from getting my bf's bday cake from DQ. I also need to make brownies for a lady's retirement dinner today!

Cs thank you for the compliment on my work!
Sewserious I'm going to call my self lucky on this! I go thru spurts of sewing a lot then nothing at all. It's been skipping stitches on and off for a while, I just figured it was cause the machine was old, I finally decided to ask, and I'm glad I did!

Most my thread comes from Walmart  because that is what's open when I go shopping after work. I would like to save some money and buy some thread from Connecting Threads since everyone on here seems to love it!

I better get off here and get busy. I have to be at work early for a meeting 
Heidi


----------



## countrysunshine (Jul 3, 2008)

Horsemom, I have a bunch of CT thread because that is how we fill out orders to get free shipping. My girls (DILs) always just add enough thread to reach the free shipping. I was going to offer to send you some to try but you are in Canada and I am not sure how that works.

Can I send you so much as a gift without duty fees?

Mary

ETA: I just wanted to share that many women in my quilt class (some in their 70s) expressed the same "only if it breaks" idea. My mom didn't change needles unless she changed fabric types. Her rule was to keep it until it broke. It is difficult, but I throw them out. With the price of fabric it just makes sense not to risk it. So, you are not alone in your misguided belief. It is a little different than when our grandmothers were using used clothing and discarded feed sacks.


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

I bought a bunch of cotton thread at a quilt shop when they had it on sale - the spools were so much bigger, it actually ended up being cheaper per foot or yard than the discount store spools of poly/cotton. At regular price, it was about the same cost per foot.


----------

